# [EVDL] Electric Dryer Motor for Power Steering Pump and AC



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I have a 1/4 HP 1725 RPM 115V 60 HZ 5.2A Electric Motor from a Clothes Dryer
(dual shaft) and I was wondering if I could use an Inverter and run this
motor to power my Power Steering and my AC system? At only 5.2 amps that
shouldn't be a range killer would it?

Thanks in advance. Still waiting for my Advanced Motor for the drive train
(couldn't order it until last week because my business is slow right
now)......should be here on Thursday next week!!! (SMILE)

http://www.evalbum.com/1973

Sincerely,
Douglas A. Stansfield, CRFA

[email protected]
www.StansfieldFinancial.com
Fax: 973-440-1619
Cell: 973-670-9208

Licenses NJ (1046359), NY (LB-1010062)

Securities offered through:
Fortune Financial Services, Inc.
1010 Third Avenue
New Brighton, PA 15066 
724-846-2488
Member FINRA



_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a 1/4 HP 1725 RPM 115V 60 HZ 5.2A Electric Motor from a Clothes Dryer
> (dual shaft) and I was wondering if I could use an Inverter and run this
> motor to power my Power Steering and my AC system? At only 5.2 amps that
> shouldn't be a range killer would it?

Short answer, no. Too small. To run a typical Sanden type A/C compressor you 
need approx 1.5 HP @ 1600-2000 rpm, + the load of a power steering pump I would 
imagine something more like 3 HP would be needed. I will be listing some more 
DC motors in that range later in the month on Ebay. I will post a notice to the 
list and maybe you will find that one would be suitable for your usage. 
Regards, David Chapman.

-------------------------------------------------
FastQ Communications 
Providing Innovative Internet Solutions Since 1993

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Dave,

A friend of mine owns an Appliance Store. I will check around his place for
a bigger motor. He has tons of them but they all might be too small. If he
doesn't have any I will look forward to seeing yours. Give me a shot at
them first and you won't have to pay the ebay fees!!! (smile)

http://www.evalbum.com/1973


Sincerely,
Douglas A. Stansfield, CRFA
www.StansfieldFinancial.com


[email protected]
Fax: 973-440-1619
Cell: 973-670-9208

Licenses NJ (1046359), NY (LB-1010062)

Securities offered through:
Fortune Financial Services, Inc.
1010 Third Avenue
New Brighton, PA 15066 
724-846-2488
Member FINRA


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of [email protected]
Sent: Sunday, September 14, 2008 3:33 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Electric Dryer Motor for Power Steering Pump and AC


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a 1/4 HP 1725 RPM 115V 60 HZ 5.2A Electric Motor from a Clothes
Dryer
> (dual shaft) and I was wondering if I could use an Inverter and run this
> motor to power my Power Steering and my AC system? At only 5.2 amps that
> shouldn't be a range killer would it?

Short answer, no. Too small. To run a typical Sanden type A/C compressor you

need approx 1.5 HP @ 1600-2000 rpm, + the load of a power steering pump I
would 
imagine something more like 3 HP would be needed. I will be listing some
more 
DC motors in that range later in the month on Ebay. I will post a notice to
the 
list and maybe you will find that one would be suitable for your usage. 
Regards, David Chapman.

-------------------------------------------------
FastQ Communications 
Providing Innovative Internet Solutions Since 1993

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Try a 'universal' motor rather than an induction one. They will work 
directly on DC, and typically produce much more power for a given 
size. For example, a vacuum cleaner or lawnmower motor produces at 
least 1hp and is only the size of a soda can.
The drawback is that they need to run at very high RPM to make this 
much power, so you'll need a big reduction driven pulley, and noise 
might be an issue too.

Sent from my iPhone

On 14 Sep 2008, at 11:21, "Douglas A. Stansfield" <[email protected] 


> > wrote:
> 
> > Thanks Dave,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Douglas A. Stansfield wrote:
> > I have a 1/4 HP 1725 RPM 115V 60 HZ 5.2A Electric Motor from a
> > Clothes Dryer (dual shaft) and I was wondering if I could use an
> > Inverter and run this motor to power my Power Steering and my AC
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Thanks Dave,
> 
> A friend of mine owns an Appliance Store. I will check around his place for
> a bigger motor. He has tons of them but they all might be too small. If he
> doesn't have any I will look forward to seeing yours. Give me a shot at
> them first and you won't have to pay the ebay fees!!! (smile)
> 
> http://www.evalbum.com/1973
>

What I have right now is pretty much all DC stuff. If you can provide 24 volts 
at around 100 amps this particular one (see attached file) would probably be 
great-maybe even overkill. IIRC just over 30 lbs / 2K rpm. I sell these to the 
listers for 175 + shipping. You might even give Jim H a ring, see what he has. 
David.

-------------------------------------------------
FastQ Communications 
Providing Innovative Internet Solutions Since 1993

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Dave,

I will let you know what I find out from my friends store and if I can rig
something up from those parts first.

I will get back to you later. Everything seems to get delayed on this
project. At least it is in my garage waiting for me. May less time reading
EVDL posts might help. Enough lurking I guess.......

www.evalbum.com/1973

Sincerely,
Douglas A. Stansfield, CRFA
www.StansfieldFinancial.com


[email protected]
Fax: 973-440-1619
Cell: 973-670-9208

Licenses NJ (1046359), NY (LB-1010062)

Securities offered through:
Fortune Financial Services, Inc.
1010 Third Avenue
New Brighton, PA 15066 
724-846-2488
Member FINRA


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of [email protected]
Sent: Sunday, September 14, 2008 9:33 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Electric Dryer Motor for Power Steering Pump and AC

> Thanks Dave,
> 
> A friend of mine owns an Appliance Store. I will check around his place
for
> a bigger motor. He has tons of them but they all might be too small. If
he
> doesn't have any I will look forward to seeing yours. Give me a shot at
> them first and you won't have to pay the ebay fees!!! (smile)
> 
> http://www.evalbum.com/1973
>

What I have right now is pretty much all DC stuff. If you can provide 24
volts 
at around 100 amps this particular one (see attached file) would probably be

great-maybe even overkill. IIRC just over 30 lbs / 2K rpm. I sell these to
the 
listers for 175 + shipping. You might even give Jim H a ring, see what he
has. 
David.

-------------------------------------------------
FastQ Communications 
Providing Innovative Internet Solutions Since 1993

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Why don't you run a pulley off the traction motor armature shaft instead of
adding aanother motor?

C. Johansen-
----- Original Message -----
From: <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, September 14, 2008 6:33 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Electric Dryer Motor for Power Steering Pump and AC


> > Thanks Dave,
> >
> > A friend of mine owns an Appliance Store. I will check around his place
for
> > a bigger motor. He has tons of them but they all might be too small.
If he
> > doesn't have any I will look forward to seeing yours. Give me a shot at
> > them first and you won't have to pay the ebay fees!!! (smile)
> >
> > http://www.evalbum.com/1973
> >
>
> What I have right now is pretty much all DC stuff. If you can provide 24
volts
> at around 100 amps this particular one (see attached file) would probably
be
> great-maybe even overkill. IIRC just over 30 lbs / 2K rpm. I sell these to
the
> listers for 175 + shipping. You might even give Jim H a ring, see what he
has.
> David.
>
> -------------------------------------------------
> FastQ Communications
> Providing Innovative Internet Solutions Since 1993
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Christen,

I can attach a belt to the main motor but the motor doesn't turn when at a
stop sign. So the Air Conditioning and Power Steering won't work until the
car is in motion. That is why I will need a secondary motor. The other
option is to put in a manual steering system. I don't really want to do
that so I am going to try and engineer a secondary motor to power AC and PS.

Sincerely,
Douglas A. Stansfield, CRFA

[email protected]
Fax: 973-440-1619
Cell: 973-670-9208

Licenses NJ (1046359), NY (LB-1010062)

Securities offered through:
Fortune Financial Services, Inc.
1010 Third Avenue
New Brighton, PA 15066 
724-846-2488
Member FINRA


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Christen Johansen
Sent: Monday, September 15, 2008 2:14 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Electric Dryer Motor for Power Steering Pump and AC

Why don't you run a pulley off the traction motor armature shaft instead of
adding aanother motor?

C. Johansen-
----- Original Message -----
From: <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, September 14, 2008 6:33 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Electric Dryer Motor for Power Steering Pump and AC


> > Thanks Dave,
> >
> > A friend of mine owns an Appliance Store. I will check around his place
for
> > a bigger motor. He has tons of them but they all might be too small.
If he
> > doesn't have any I will look forward to seeing yours. Give me a shot at
> > them first and you won't have to pay the ebay fees!!! (smile)
> >
> > http://www.evalbum.com/1973
> >
>
> What I have right now is pretty much all DC stuff. If you can provide 24
volts
> at around 100 amps this particular one (see attached file) would probably
be
> great-maybe even overkill. IIRC just over 30 lbs / 2K rpm. I sell these to
the
> listers for 175 + shipping. You might even give Jim H a ring, see what he
has.
> David.
>
> -------------------------------------------------
> FastQ Communications
> Providing Innovative Internet Solutions Since 1993
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

